# Pictures of TINY!



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Opps, the pictures didn't show up, let me try again.......


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

My lovebug!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is cute. Love the headstall.

If that is a tiedown/noseband, it is on incorrectly. It should be put on before the headstall goes on. It's probably interfering with your horses bit. And it's also too low on your horse's face. 









This is a proper tiedown fit. Then the headstall and bit go on afterwards.

What type of editing program do you have? I love the flower border.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics! She looks cute!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

She beautiful, nice pics


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pics of Tiny


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Um, Claporte, I think it's called Picnik. 
It's online. http://www.picnik.com/

I don't know what the thing is called,
its not a tiedown, it's to keep her mouth closed?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is cute. Love the headstall.
> 
> If that is a tiedown/noseband, it is on incorrectly. It should be put on before the headstall goes on. It's probably interfering with your horses bit. And it's also too low on your horse's face.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, the noseband is interferring with you bit, and it making it pinch her mouth no doubt. It's a beautiful bridle, but on wrong!


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

So it needs to go higher and underneath?
will is still keep her mouth shut?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think that bit is the best thing to use with that because the noseband is interfering with the shanks of the bit. So your horse isn't getting the full use of the bit.

What does she do that you need to keep her mouth closed? I'd suggest trying a bit that doesn't have shanks on it, like a snaffle, and move the noseband down further so it doesn't affect the bit.


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

she like to open her mouth and not listen,
so her owner gave me that to use. but I don't
want to mess up and hurt her! I will ask Val tomorrow.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She could just not like the bit that she is using or have pain in her mouth. When was the last time her teeth were floated? If she is in pain, that noseband isn't helping her at all and just causing her to hurt more.

Instead of trying a "quick fix" for the problem, it's always nice to figure out what the problem is and why it's a problem in the first place.


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Why do you think she's in pain? Is
there something wrong with that bit?
And what does teeth floated mean?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Having their teeth floated is a procedure done by either an equine dentist or a vet. It's when any sharp edges on a horse's teeth are filed flat. The constant chewing motion that a horse does can affect a horse's mouth and sometimes wares down one side more than the other. If she is 10 years old, and never had her teeth floated, this very well could be the reason why she opens her mouth and avoids the bit. Some horse's need their teeth floated every year or every other year.

If ever my horse is acting up, avoiding the bit or just "off" for any reason, I ALWAYS check my tack first. A lot of times there is something pinching a horse, or digging into him. Think of a thorn being stuck in the bottom of your foot. It hurts, and you do whatever you can to avoid the pain.

So if her teeth are bothering her, and putting pressure on the bit in her mouth hurts her, she's going to open her mouth and avoid the bit as much as possible. She could also have her wolf teeth that some horses develop. Those teeth interfere with where the bit sits and if the bit hits the tooth, it hurts.

There isn't anything wrong with the type of bit that you are using. But in combination with that type of noseband, it's hindering the movement of the bit and you aren't getting the full function of the bit.

My horse hates that type of bit, but she works well in a simple O-ring snaffle. What does the mouthpiece look like? Is it twisted or smooth?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice picture of Tiny


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some new pictures from today.
I hadnt seen her for a week and missed her!


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Camera shy LOL. :lol:


----------

